# Drowning on Lake Fork



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

A friend sent me an e-mail stating a man fishing the McDonalds tournament drown after falling overboard. Here are links to the story. Very sad.

http://www.kltv.com/Global/story.asp?S=11156635

http://www.tylerpaper.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090919/NEWS01/909190316


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Very sad. Pray for his family.
I always wear a CO2 activated vest. First thing on and last thing off on every trip. You can easily wear it all day rain or shine. A little more expensive than a Sterns but much cheaper than a coffin


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sunbeam, where is a good place to buy one?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Get mine from Academy. 
Had to buy a second one since these type also blow out of the boat on the road. Some Cajun over around Houma, LA has the first one.
They are about $90.00 in the spring maybe cheaper for the fall sale but I doubt it.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

I made a resolution to buy a couple of CO2 vest as of Sunday morning. I had just gotten back from some flippin at Penwaugh and hurriedly put the bass boat in the rack. I knew I was not fully on the rack but since I was planning to go back out I did not think too much about it. I raised the boat about 2 ft and stepped on the rear deck to get out and it happened. The boat tilted and slid back into the water. The back 25% of the boat submerged and I was in the water. I can swim but at 62, fully clothed after a quad by pass and carrying 30 pounds more than I need, I would rather not. Fortunately, no damage to me or the boat. However, I was retaught a good lesson to not take anything for granted and be deliberate in how I operate on the water. More importantly if you have a fat a** wear a life Jacket.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Amen Rocket, I'll be 71 in November. I'm WAY over weight and have two bad knees. I once could swim like a fish but I 'm sure I could never climb up the ladder on the stern of my pontoon now. If the pontoon was still there. I know I should use the dead man switch also but I seldom do so.
The vest might not save my life but at least it will be easier to find my dead bu**.
I went into the Java Sea twice in crippled helicopters in the 80's. Those mae west jackets that airlines use were mandatory on B&R flights. I know the jacket saved me both time so it does not take much encouragement to get me to wear one.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I have been online today looking at the auto life vest and think I will drop a couple hundred on one of these. I helped out with the recovery of a drowning victim below the dam a few months ago and I have been wearing my regular life vest a lot more. When you see what a fellow looks like coming out of the water after it has drowned it will make you think about safety. I would also suggest bank fishermen wear a vest when bank fishing also. The person we recovered was wade fishing below the dam when he went under. I have helped out several times on a recovery and I think about it more than ever as I get older and not in the shape I was when I was a young man.

Matt


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Be careful Matt. The auto vest can be triggered by rain or spray if they are the cheaper type. It means you have to reload and repack the thing. Of course if you go in the water unconscious it helps if it auto employees. Six of one and half a dozen of the other.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Sunbeam I was looking at buying the more expensive one that does not have the pill inside of it. They say the one with the pill will activate sometimes if it gets wet. I want the one that activates from the pressure of the water when it goes in and automatic. The GW's are now wearing the ones that activate from water pressure and they are made by Mustang.

Matt


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Matt,

Let us know what you end up with. I'd like to have one of these also.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Meadowlark , I will let you guys know and how much it cost. I have been on another mission this week. I had some low life want to take some of my fishing equipment out of my boat this weekend at my house. I have a carport with really good lighting and that did not deter them. I ordered a home security system with auto dialer and several motion sensors. I am going to put a motion sensor under the carport so when I am asleep it will wake me up and then I will wake the neighbors up to the sound of gun shots. I HATE A THEIF !!!!!

Matt


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I wear my kill switch religiously when I am going at any amount of speed.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Right on GG I know I should and will try harder.

Get'em Matt!!! Just be sure he is clear of the boat before you fire. Sure wouldn't want to patch any holes especially shooting Double 0's.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mattsfishin, I was om the internet looking at vests yesterday as well. I am thinking the water pressure activated vest is the way to go. It is pricey but, I have spent more on electronics and other toys so I shouldn't think twice about an investment in safety. 

I am like Sunbeam, I just don't use my kill switch. I know GG is right and am going to try to make that my practice. I just hate when I forget it and stand up.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I have been using my kill switch almost everyday now. It does get in the way sometimes but I think everyone fishing alone must use it. I jumped a school of stripers on Livingston a month back and when I got close to them I cut the motor and went up front to fish. They went down really quick and I saw a large school near by. I tried to start my motor and it would not start. In the excitement of fishing I forgot to hook my kill up switch. After a couple of times tring to start the motor I realized what I had done. I have seen a couple of drowning victims this year and it really makes me want to think "SAFETY ". I have been on the internet today looking and I am leaning towards the pressure activated vest. They do cost a lot but they will not activate in the rain or high humidity. Hey we spend a lot of money on everything else why not spend some money to keep us around here fishing a lot longer. Us old geezers don't get around like we used to anymore.

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I wear my kill switch anytime I am going faster than idle speed. It is the best safety device to come along in many years in regards to boating safety. In high school two of my friends were killed when they were thrown overboard after hitting a stump and the boat circled back on them repeatedly.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

I received a PM today from the son-in-law of the gentlemen who drowned on Lake Fork. He indicated that he was wearing a Mustang auto inflatable vest and it deployed but it apparently did not hold air. 

He was cautioning that the auto-inflatable may not be the best solution. 

Can one inflate them manually periodically to test their integrity without triggering the entire system and incurring the cost to recharge?

He indicated that he was not allowed to post here so I am passing along the information and thanking him for taking the time to tell us what happened.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

rocket34 said:


> I received a PM today from the son-in-law of the gentlemen who drowned on Lake Fork. He indicated that he was wearing a Mustang auto inflatable vest and it deployed but it apparently did not hold air.
> 
> He was cautioning that the auto-inflatable may not be the best solution.
> 
> ...


I too received the PM. What was stated that the jacket failed to hold air. That frightened me. I had Doctor appointments today and tomorrow. As soon as thats taken care of I'm going to the boat house and test my PFD. I don't mind buying a new CO2 cartrige. I want to know if that thing holds air.
Thanks again to heatherp for the PM and the heads up.


----------

